
WeWork, the company that simulates startup life, is worth more than $20 bn - urahara
http://www.businessinsider.com/wework-tops-20-billion-valuation-2017-7
======
UXCODE
I am looking forward to the event in Tokyo
([https://hellotokyo.splashthat.com/](https://hellotokyo.splashthat.com/))
related to this news. Rumor is that there may be a story saying it will open
in Japan.

Sometimes I use this working space for events to be done at the company, but I
am bothered by choosing the venue.

Criteria for selecting a venue Capacity: Approx 100 people Venue: where you
can work in an atmosphere different from the office and where engineer events
(presentation, code battle, etc ..) are possible

Since the atmosphere and condition of the venue of WEWORK is very interesting,
does anyone who used WEWORK experience the above conditions?

